# Forza or GT?



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

Is there a clear winner between the 2 for online racing?

More than likely on the older consoles ( 360/ps3) don't think I can stretch to £400 for the newer ones


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Forza all day long


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

How good is your PC? 

iRacing is on a different planet to the console games. 

It can be costly if you buy all of the content and you really need a steering wheel.


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

Don't have a PC, iPad null and void our last laptop too

Got a few quid coming my way,so I'm gonna treat myself to a poncey private plate and a console,and maybe a wheel refurb if there's any change left over


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Forza is miles better than gt


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Forza 4 is the one to get. 
5 lacks the content


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Dannbodge said:


> Forza 4 is the one to get.
> 5 lacks the content


Agreed... Graphically 5 is breath taking but it's boring. I absolutely love racing games but I keep finding myself turning to other games due to the lack of tracks and long load times / lack of anything new or exciting


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

Forza all day. I used to be a GT fanboy until I tried Forza 2, never looked back. However Forza 5 (or 4.5 IMO) is properly not worth it unless you aready own a Eggbox One.


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

So I guess my next question is do I fork out the extra dough for one, or settle for the 360

Iv been out the console circles for a few years so I know naff all a bout the new gen, do the old 360 games work on the one


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Nope the 360 games can't be played on the Xbox One. 

The downside of Forza 5 is it feels like it was rushed to meet the Xbox One launch date with less content ( tracks / cars ) . On the plus side if you did pay out the extra for the newer console you could join in our Forza 5 BTCC series on a Sunday night. Shameless plug I know but it had to be done.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Johnsy said:


> So I guess my next question is do I fork out the extra dough for one, or settle for the 360
> 
> Iv been out the console circles for a few years so I know naff all a bout the new gen, do the old 360 games work on the one


360 :thumb:

Il play forza online with you :thumb:


----------

